# temperature



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,
I am after setting up some emersed tubs but i am wondering what sort of temperature they need to be kept at? Space in the house is limited so i was thinking of setting up in the garage but it gets pretty cold in there especilly in winter, do they need heat?
thanks


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

if you are growing tropical plants, they would need to be heated. check on the temp's for the ones you had in mind, to see what temperature range they require. 
you might need to wait until spring. good luck with it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hot & humid is usually the way to go with aquarium plants, but there are species - mostly ones native to temperate regions - that will do okay in cooler temps (emphasis on the "cooler", not "ice cold"). Notable temperate species that can be cultured emersed include Ludwigia palustrus, L. repens, or L. x lacustris; Lindernia dubia; Proserpinaca pectinata; Callitriche terrestris; Myriophyllum spp.; Lysimachia nummularia; Vallisneria spp.; Sagittaria spp; Hydrocotyle verticillata, Eleocharis spp (hairgrasses); and anything else that grows native in the northern part of the U.S. or is tolerant of coldwater conditions. (Bolbitis, maybe? I've never put it in a cool emersed setup, but it likes my coldwater tanks...) If swords are your cup of tea, your best bet is probably Echinodorus cordifolius (Radican sword).

Just how cold does this garage get? If temps go down to the 30s or something, right around the freezing threshold, it's probably not a good idea to try and grow plants. But, if it stays at least in the mid 50s or so you could possibly pull it off. Remember that an emersed setup is basically a miniature greenhouse, and so with all the light shining down on it from the fancy plant bulbs it will end up being several degrees cooler during the day than the garage itself. If you switch the light timer around so the "day" cycle occurs in the middle of the night when outside temps are coldest, and "night" happens during the daytime when there's a bit more warmth to go around, it might work out.

Of course, depending on your budget (and the insulation in the garage), you could always get a space heater to warm the place a few degrees...

Ultimately, the only way to find out is to try it, but without some more numbers there's not much we can use to make suggestions...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

About 80 is good.


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info, the garage does get pretty cold, so i may have to try to free up space in the house! Or i suppose i could try a heating mat or something, but i tnhink this may send the costs up too much. Will have another think, i cantg wait till spring i am itching to get going!


----------

